# He abierto dos expedientes sancionadores en el trabajo.



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.

Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.

Caso 1: un cocinero bastante bipolar, una persona relativamente afable el 90% del tiempo, pero con unos prontos injustificados que arruinan la convivencia, sobre todo porque en la mayoría de ocasiones son por no comprender bien las situaciones y por buscar culpables en todos lados menos en si mismo. Por problemas en el sistema eléctrico tuvimos una incidencia grave y decidimos cerrar el restaurante por la tarde, al no poder usar todos los electrodomésticos con electricidad y para salvaguardar todo lo refrigerado decidimos solo darle electricidad a neveras y congeladores por lo que feidoras, baños María, y pequeños electrodomésticos como batidoras, el robot de cocina o el microondas no funcionaban, por ello el turno de mañana tubo que sobrecargarse de trabajo y asumir todo el servicio en condiciones bastante pésimas. Al no haber servicio en la noche el turno de tarde paso a preparar la Mise en place de la mañana y la tarde, un chollo en realidad porque hacen sus cuatro horas de producción y luego tiene otras cuatro para realizar entre 3 el trabajo que 5 hacen en 2. Pues este fue el motivo del expediente, el trabajador desarrolla una mala actitud con los compañeros, porque no llega a entender lo sucedido y piensa que está sacando un trabajo que no le corresponde, para más inri no tienda a razones y pese a las explicaciones de los compañeros, este no entiende porque ha sacado el trabajo del turno anterior. Como la mala actitud continua se pasa a abrir el expediente donde se le informa por escrito de porque se le sanciona y ahora de repente si lo entiende. Obviamente se niega a firmar nada y al final quedará en un simple aviso.

Caso 2: ayudante de cocina, problemas continuamente con todos los compañeros se niega a realizar funciones más allá de lo básico y de lo que se espera en alguien que lleva más de dos semanas trabajando. 0 empatía con los compañeros que asumen la carga de su pretensión de no querer hacer más en el trabajo, se le hizo contrato fijo por un fallo que yo catalogaria como negligente y que salvaguardados en parte gracias a que al final contratamos a quien desde un inicio debimos contratar. Otro expedientes en este caso, no tan fructífero el resultado, pues se vio un cambio y una mayor iniciativa pero decayó rápidamente, seguramente acabemos despidiendola.

Las empresas tienen cientos de herramientas a su alcance para poder tratar con malos trabajadores, el problema es cuando desde la propia empresa, evitan su uso o simplemente por mala praxis no las pueden utilizar.

Pd: en el primer caso aún estamos actuando pues es el segundo incidente grave que tenemos con el trabajador y seguramente acabemos presentandole una suspensión de empleo y sueldo de 2 días y a cambio no prrsentarames la segunda incidencia grave que podría acarrear despido, lo dejaremos en una leve.


----------



## Rescatador (7 May 2022)

Burocracia alienante, que convierte el trabajo en una experiencia más tóxica y deshumanizadora.

Lo bueno sería que el despido fuera libre y hubiera mochila austriaca donde cada mes el trabajador acumula su parte de indemnización.

Así si el trabajador o la empresa no está a gusto, se despiden sin más complicaciones porque cada uno ya tiene lo que es suyo y cada uno por su lado.


----------



## Scire (7 May 2022)

Pues si al trabajador se le está exigiendo un trabajo que no le corresponde sin compensación alguna, me parece normal que se queje, y más cuando el 90% del tiempo rinde bien.
A lo mejor el trabajador no "piensa" que le estás sobrecargando de faena, sino que en realidad le estás sobrecargando de faena. Es tu versión.

Luego le vienes con el acto de fuerza para que se trague su orgullo y él pues agacha la cabeza y dice: "Lo que tú digas".

En España se tiende a pensar que o los trabajadores son muy malos o que los empresaurios son muy malos. La realidad es que ambas partes dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Es una forma sutil de decir que es un puto incordio y no hace si no que joder continuamente y ya ha generado varias situaciones que se pueden considerar de acoso laboral.

Ya despedí a una mujer, por despido disciplinario, además de bajo rendimiento y dejadez de funciones por tener una mala actitud en el trabajo.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pues si al trabajador se le está exigiendo un trabajo que no le corresponde sin compensación alguna, me parece normal que se queje, y más cuando el 90% del tiempo rinde bien.
> A lo mejor el trabajador no "piensa" que le estás sobrecargando de faena, sino que en realidad le estás sobrecargando de faena. Es tu versión.
> 
> Luego le vienes con el acto de fuerza para que se trague su orgullo y él pues agacha la cabeza y dice: "Lo que tú digas".
> ...



Tú tampoco lo entiendes, al trabajador no se le sobrecarga de nada, de absolutamente nada simplemente tienen entre 3 personas y durante 4 horas que hacer el trabajo de 5 de 2, lo entiendes tienen entre los tres que sacar 10 horas de trabajo conjuntas en 12 conjuntas, a él se les ha reducido el trabajo para que saquen adelante el de sus compañeros. El mismo lo hablo con el delegado sindical y le dijo que no tenía derecho a quejarse de nada y por eso intuimos que la tomo con los compañeros.

Pd: el trabajador rinde bien el 100% lo que tiene es una mala actitud con los compañeros y eso afecta al equipo y al rendimiento. Tengo montado una muy buena plantilla para que 2 me la jodan.


----------



## Progretón (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Es una forma sutil de decir que es un puto incordio y no hace si no que joder continuamente y ya ha generado varias situaciones que se pueden considerar de acoso laboral.
> 
> Ya despedí a una mujer, por despido disciplinario, además de bajo rendimiento y dejadez de funciones por tener una mala actitud en el trabajo.



Andas tentando la suerte. A las malas estos asuntos acaban en un juicio en donde se te va a exigir algo más concreto que "_mala actitud_".

En el primer caso, si se han dado problemas causados por fallos en el suministro eléctrico:


No es responsabilidad del trabajador cargar con las consecuencias de los errores de un tercero con el que no tiene nunguna relación.
En todo caso, sería responsabilidad de la empresa que te suministra electricidad.
Huelga decir que vas a lo fácil: apretar al currela en vez de enfrentarte con la compañía eléctrica.
Corolario: eres uno de esos miserables que es autoritario con el débil (el currela) y sumiso con el fuerte (la compañía eléctrica).
Intuyo que eres un cutre, que no tienes dinero o ambas cosas. De lo contrario, hubieses acordado con el currela que se comiese el marrón a cambio de una gratificación económica.

Tú mismo: acumula karma.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Andas tentando la suerte. A las malas estos asuntos acaban en un juicio en donde se te va a exigir algo más concreto que "_mala actitud_".
> 
> En el primer caso, si se han dado problemas causados por fallos en el suministro eléctrico:
> 
> ...



Sigues sin entenderlo, bueno o eres un troll de esos que vienen a buscar pleito, jajajajajajajaja.

Primero el problema fue de la instalación eléctrica no de la compañía, segundo, se redistribuyo el trabajo y se quitó todo aquel que no se pudo asumir, por eso cerramos por la tarde. Y el currela no hizo más trabajo que un día ordinario, es más hizo menos, exactamente 45 min menos, que veo que lo tuyo no son las matemáticas. En definitiva todo lo que escribes es un chiste, en el hotel en el que trabajo, que no es mío, tenemos un buen equipo de recursos humanos y por si fuera poco también nos dejamos asesorar por los liberados sindicales, que ha día de hoy siempre han actuado con bastante responsabilidad hacia sus compañeros, entre los que yo me incluyo.

Tú tienes toda la pinta de ser un amargado como él, que paga toda su frustración por lo que no entiende y sus pocas ganas de trabajar con los compañeros, por qué a sus superiores nada, ni una queja, es más es bastante pelota. Eso de autoridad con el debil y sumiso con el debil creo que es un reflejo de tu propia actitud y que te afanas en defender tanto al trabajador porque tú eres parecido a el.

Por cierto, acumulando karma y del bueno.


----------



## chemarin (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.
> 
> Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en si tienes o no razón, resalto del caso 2:


> se le hizo contrato fijo por un fallo que yo catalogaria como negligente



¿Verdad que al responsable de esa mala decisión no le abriréis expediente? Perro no muerde a perro. Qué previsible es la vida, vividores arriba, en el medio y debajo.


----------



## Progretón (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Sigues sin entenderlo, bueno o eres un troll de esos que vienen a buscar pleito, jajajajajajajaja.
> 
> Primero el problema fue de la instalación eléctrica no de la compañía, segundo, se redistribuyo el trabajo y se quitó todo aquel que no se pudo asumir, por eso cerramos por la tarde. Y el currela no hizo más trabajo que un día ordinario, es más hizo menos, exactamente 45 min menos, que veo que lo tuyo no son las matemáticas. En definitiva todo lo que escribes es un chiste, en el hotel en el que trabajo, que no es mío, tenemos un buen equipo de recursos humanos y por si fuera poco también nos dejamos asesorar por los liberados sindicales, que ha día de hoy siempre han actuado con bastante responsabilidad hacia sus compañeros, entre los que yo me incluyo.
> 
> ...



No cambia nada. Los fallos en la instalación eléctrica no son responsabilidad de esa persona.

El cambio en la distribución del trabajo afecta a la vida de las personas. No es lo mismo, por ejemplo, tener una jornada continua que una partida por más que el número de horas trabajadas sea el mismo.

Tú mismo te estás presentando como una persona inmadura: la culpa es siempre de otros. Hay que tener un margen para imprevistos como el anterior; pero como no se tiene y, además, no se tiene la madurez de reconocer errores propios entonces la culpa es de otros.

Yo hace unas semanas llegué tarde a mi trabajo debido a un retraso del Metro de Madrid, medio de transporte que utilizo habitualmente.

¿Debido a un retraso del Metro de Madrid? Sí y no. Era cierto que hubo un retraso por parte de Metro de Madrid y también era cierto es yo que iba con el tiempo muy, muy justo. En vez de echar la culpa a Metro de Madrid, que por lo general da un servicio más que correcto, decidí que en lo sucesivo programaría el despertador para que sonase media hora antes.

Esa media hora adicional me da margen razonable para cuando se den incidencias de este tipo - que en promedio ocurren una vez cada tres meses - y me ahorra dar una imagen patética en caso de que en mi trabajo se me pidan cuentas por el retraso y replique con excusas baratas.

Aplícate el cuento de que ante imprevistos hay que tener un margen. Madura: pareces uno de esos adolescentes cuyo perro le comió lo deberes.


----------



## feldene flash (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Tú tampoco lo entiendes, al trabajador no se le sobrecarga de nada, de absolutamente nada simplemente tienen entre 3 personas y durante 4 horas que hacer el trabajo de 5 de 2, lo entiendes tienen entre los tres que sacar 10 horas de trabajo conjuntas en 12 conjuntas, a él se les ha reducido el trabajo para que saquen adelante el de sus compañeros. El mismo lo hablo con el delegado sindical y le dijo que no tenía derecho a quejarse de nada y por eso intuimos que la tomo con los compañeros.
> 
> Pd: el trabajador rinde bien el 100% lo que tiene es una mala actitud con los compañeros y eso afecta al equipo y al rendimiento. Tengo montado una muy buena plantilla para que 2 me la jodan.



eso suena a unmonton de mierda que se tienenque comer los empleados por no contratar a mas para esas horas o como le llames

puedes hacerlo tu , que eres el jefe tambien , asi das ejemplo , seria muchisimo mejor 

pero tendrias que trabajar , que igual ese es el problema


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pues si al trabajador se le está exigiendo un trabajo que no le corresponde sin compensación alguna, me parece normal que se queje, y más cuando el 90% del tiempo rinde bien.
> A lo mejor el trabajador no "piensa" que le estás sobrecargando de faena, sino que en realidad le estás sobrecargando de faena. Es tu versión.
> 
> Luego le vienes con el acto de fuerza para que se trague su orgullo y él pues agacha la cabeza y dice: "Lo que tú digas".
> ...



Y también se queja del ayudante que solo quiere realizar tareas básicas... Anda! Como si fuera un simple ayudante.
A ver op cabron. Contrátalo de cocinero si quieres que trabaje con autonomía.
Putos empresarios de pacotilla.


----------



## elepwr (7 May 2022)

vamos q tienes empleados q piensan q eres un jefe de mierda


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sin entrar en si tienes o no razón, resalto del caso 2:
> 
> ¿Verdad que al responsable de esa mala decisión no le abriréis expediente? Perro no muerde a perro. Qué previsible es la vida, vividores arriba, en el medio y debajo.



Si, literalmente, la jefa de recursos humanos no de el hotel, si no regional, que fue la responsable de hacer ese contrato y casi perder un excelente trabajador. Extendí una queja y se le abrió un expediente leve a nivel nacional, no me habla desde entonces.

Os veo muy empeñados en defender a dos trabajadores y muy despreocupados por los 9 restantes que tienen que sufrirlos.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> vamos q tienes empleados q piensan q eres un jefe de mierda



No son mis empleados, mis empleados reales los de mi negocio, están bastante satisfechos, no sé si todos lo estarán plenamente y no se a ciencia cierta que se callaran y que me diran. Lo que se es que antes de yo llegar a la empresa estaban con casi dos meses de deuda de sueldos y que estaban a 6 meses perder su empleo, en menos de 3 meses se pagó todo lo debido y se sanearon las cuentas, mejore el sistema de trabajo y ascendí a varias personas y prescindi de dos pelotas que le hacían la vida imposible a los demás.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> eso suena a unmonton de mierda que se tienenque comer los empleados por no contratar a mas para esas horas o como le llames
> 
> puedes hacerlo tu , que eres el jefe tambien , asi das ejemplo , seria muchisimo mejor
> 
> pero tendrias que trabajar , que igual ese es el problema



Pues nada esto es España país de gañanes y paletos. Razón tenían ya en la época del despotismo ilustrado cuando decían de España que era un país que sobraba y faltaba gente, sobraba gente para trabajar y faltaba gente que supiera trabajar.


----------



## la_trotona (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Es una forma sutil de decir que es un puto incordio y no hace si no que joder continuamente y ya ha generado varias situaciones que se pueden considerar de acoso laboral.
> 
> Ya despedí a una mujer, por despido disciplinario, además de bajo rendimiento y dejadez de funciones por tener una mala actitud en el trabajo.



Si la mujer no fue a juicio, pues perfecto, si fue a juicio, caso seguro le dieron el improcedente.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No cambia nada. Los fallos en la instalación eléctrica no son responsabilidad de esa persona.
> 
> El cambio en la distribución del trabajo afecta a la vida de las personas. No es lo mismo, por ejemplo, tener una jornada continua que una partida por más que el número de horas trabajadas sea el mismo.
> 
> ...



Madura, jajajajajjajajaja eres igual que el trabajador no comprendes la situación en absoluto y no entiendes que estás saliendo beneficiado ¿Si un día en el trabajo sucede un imprevisto y a ti te reducen la carga de trabajo en 45 min tu te quejarias? Me cuesta entender como alguien puede defender a una persona por delante de otras 9. Y te repito este trabajador paso de tener que hacer un trabajo que corresponde a 8 horas de trabajo a hacer el trabajo de 7 y 15 min.

Por cierto yo nunca llegó tarde al trabajo ni nunca he llegado tarde, en hostelería cuando se llega tarde otro tiene que asumir tu trabajo.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si la mujer no fue a juicio, pues perfecto, si fue a juicio, caso seguro le dieron el improcedente.



Claro que reclamo, si era una puta sanguijuelas, pero todo estaba perfectamente justificado.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Si, literalmente, la jefa de recursos humanos no de el hotel, si no regional, que fue la responsable de hacer ese contrato y casi perder un excelente trabajador. Extendí una queja y se le abrió un expediente leve a nivel nacional, no me habla desde entonces.
> 
> Os veo muy empeñados en defender a dos trabajadores y muy despreocupados por los 9 restantes que tienen que sufrirlos.



Ah... Después de leerte está claro.
Eres un troll y no has trabajado en un hotel en tu vida.
Yo llevo casi toda mi vida en el sector y lo que has dicho es una soplapollez.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Y también se queja del ayudante que solo quiere realizar tareas básicas... Anda! Como si fuera un simple ayudante.
> A ver op cabron. Contrátalo de cocinero si quieres que trabaje con autonomía.
> Putos empresarios de pacotilla.



Y quien te ha dicho que quiero que haga más que lo que le corresponde, pero otra cosa es que no haga su trabajo, el que le corresponde, por ejemplo un rellenar las hojas de desinfección de verduras o de superficies que están en las competencias de un ayudante, que en tres meses no haya aprendido algunas técnicas inherentes va su cargo.

Es que yo alucino con lo gañanes que podéis ser.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Ah... Después de leerte está claro.
> Eres un troll y no has trabajado en un hotel en tu vida.
> Yo llevo casi toda mi vida en el sector y lo que has dicho es una soplapollez.



Porque tú has trabajado en hoteles de mierda . Cuando entres en uno de los pocos decentes si tiene sentido.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Ah... Después de leerte está claro.
> Eres un troll y no has trabajado en un hotel en tu vida.
> Yo llevo casi toda mi vida en el sector y lo que has dicho es una soplapollez.



Tiene pinta de que nunca has llegado a mucho en el sector, por como hablas.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Porque tú has trabajado en hoteles de mierda . Cuando entres en uno de los pocos decentes si tiene sentido.



Claro claro...
En serio, para trolear con nivel tienes que saber un poquito de lo que hablas.
Y tú no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## Alfa555 (7 May 2022)

Quisiera ver yo un cumplimiento intachable de la empresa para saber si das lo mismo que pides .... 
Estamos muy acostumbrados a trabajadores escaqueados y empresarios que no cumplen con la ley y no siquieran son conscientes de ello .

A mi mi jefa me está tratando el kilometraje desde principios de año ...ya no se lo pido más ...
Dentro de un año pongo una reclamación de cantidades y me lo va a pagar de forma retroactiva .... Además ,ya puestos en el ajo reclamaré las dietas que nunca había exigido aún correspondiéndome legalmente. ..


----------



## Progretón (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Madura, jajajajajjajajaja eres igual que el trabajador no comprendes la situación en absoluto y no entiendes que estás saliendo beneficiado ¿Si un día en el trabajo sucede un imprevisto y a ti te reducen la carga de trabajo en 45 min tu te quejarias? Me cuesta entender como alguien puede defender a una persona por delante de otras 9. Y te repito este trabajador paso de tener que hacer un trabajo que corresponde a 8 horas de trabajo a hacer el trabajo de 7 y 15 min.
> 
> Por cierto yo nunca llegó tarde al trabajo ni nunca he llegado tarde, en hostelería cuando se llega tarde otro tiene que asumir tu trabajo.



Insisto en que tan importante es el número de horas como la distribución de éstas. Es un ejemplo de que no tienes argumentos y que recurres al insulto. Actitudes propias de personas inmaduras.


----------



## Agitador (7 May 2022)

Estoy en el paro y nadie me quiere, pero en burbuja me monto mis películas.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Insisto en que tan importante es el número de horas como la distribución de éstas. Es un ejemplo de que no tienes argumentos y que recurres al insulto. Actitudes propias de personas inmaduras.



Yo creo que como mucho, pero como mucho, será un becario matao de hambre. Algún niño rata con ínfulas que no ha trabajado en su vida.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Claro claro...
> En serio, para trolear con nivel tienes que saber un poquito de lo que hablas.
> Y tú no tienes ni puta idea.



Pero di, no te quedes con las ganas, ¿en que no tengo ni puta idea?


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero di, no te quedes con las ganas, ¿en que no tengo ni puta idea?



En que no sabes cómo funcionan los departamentos de rrhh, por ejemplo. Y mucho menos en cadenas.
Tampoco tienes mucha idea de cómo se organiza un departamento de cocina de un hotel.
Por curiosidad, de que convenio estamos hablando?


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Insisto en que tan importante es el número de horas como la distribución de éstas. Es un ejemplo de que no tienes argumentos y que recurres al insulto. Actitudes propias de personas inmaduras.



Pero que dices si su horario sigue siendo el mismo de 4-12


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> En que no sabes cómo funcionan los departamentos de rrhh, por ejemplo. Y mucho menos en cadenas.
> Tampoco tienes mucha idea de cómo se organiza un departamento de cocina de un hotel.
> Por curiosidad, de que convenio estamos hablando?



El convenio de Tenerife es al que se acoge mi empresa, no tenemos propio, pero vamos entra en materia, que yo tengo bastante claro como funciona el hotel en el que trabajo y como funciona la compañía hotelera.


----------



## WasP (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Si, literalmente, la jefa de recursos humanos no de el hotel, si no regional, que fue la responsable de hacer ese contrato y casi perder un excelente trabajador. Extendí una queja y se le abrió un expediente leve a nivel nacional, no me habla desde entonces.
> 
> Os veo muy empeñados en defender a dos trabajadores y muy despreocupados por los 9 restantes que tienen que sufrirlos.



No, pero como rara vez se asumen errores en la parte superior de la pirámide, y sería de justicia que se hiciera, es lógico que se busque un poco de esta con los jefazos.


----------



## reconvertido (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.
> 
> Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.
> 
> ...



Tú eres un hijo de puta desgraciado.
Aparte de eso todo bien.

Sancionar a alguien porque no quiere asumir más trabajo que el de su puesto por el que le pagas.
Y a cumplir su contrato le llamas mala actitud
Espero que caigas en desgracia y te toque ser subordinado de un psicópata hijo de la gran puta como tú.

Si tienes COJONES Y ERES UN HOMBRE dinos donde curras, para maadnrte varias inspecciones a tí y a tu empresa.
Y denunciarte por este hilo, por acoso laboral y bullying.
A ver si pasas la denuncia o terminas en juicio.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> El convenio de Tenerife es al que se acoge mi empresa, no tenemos propio, pero vamos entra en materia, que yo tengo bastante claro como funciona el hotel en el que trabajo y como funciona la compañía hotelera.



En materia de que? Quieres que me ponga a explicar a un troll de burbuja como funciona la vida real y la razón de que lo que dices sean chorradas de niñato con ínfulas de gran jefe?
Claro, ahora voy...


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tú eres un hijo de puta desgraciado.
> Aparte de eso todo bien.
> 
> Sancionar a alguien porque no quiere asumir más trabajo que el de su puesto por el que le pagas.
> ...



Y tú eres un analfabeto con comprensión lectora 0 se le redujo la carga de trabaja para que literalmente absorbiera la producción de otros turnos, si calculamos el trabajo que tubo que sacar fue menos que el de un día normal, técnicamente unos 45 min menos y se le habré expediente por la mala actitud con los compañeros por qué desde la dirección no tuvimos quejas.


----------



## ediedee (7 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> En materia de que? Quieres que me ponga a explicar a un troll de burbuja como funciona la vida real y la razón de que lo que dices sean chorradas de niñato con ínfulas de gran jefe?
> Claro, ahora voy...



Osea que me llamás mentiroso pero no puedes justificar que lo sea, todo correcto, el gañanismo de siempre en este foro.


----------



## reconvertido (7 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Y tú eres un analfabeto con comprensión lectora 0 se le redujo la carga de trabaja para que literalmente absorbiera la producción de otros turnos, si calculamos el trabajo que tubo que sacar fue menos que el de un día normal, técnicamente unos 45 min menos y se le habré expediente por la mala actitud con los compañeros por qué desde la dirección no tuvimos quejas.



TuVo.

Asumiré que ha sido un "typo" (error tipográfico).

De nada.

Te recuerdo que en este país, empresario sy "jefes" tienen menos formación que sus subordinados.

Besitos querido psicópata.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> TuVo.
> 
> Asumiré que ha sido un "typo" (error tipográfico).
> 
> ...



Pero de retractarse nada. El psicópata creo que eres tú.


----------



## Alfa555 (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Osea que me llamás mentiroso pero no puedes justificar que lo sea, todo correcto, el gañanismo de siempre en este foro.



Yo creo que no te está llamando mentiroso ,sino que simplente te está diciendo que no sabes cómo funciona el mundo empresarial a altos niveles . 
Seguramente seas un mando intermedio al que utilizan para sacar el trabajo sucio. Una pregunta concisa : tu firmas los expedientes sancionadores o es tu superior quien lo hace ?


----------



## medion_no (8 May 2022)

Lo que sacó en claro de tu testiculimonios es lo triste que es remar en este país habiendo pagas de 400 más lo que te saques en negro haciendo chapus en tus ratos muertos.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo creo que no te está llamando mentiroso ,sino que simplente te está diciendo que no sabes cómo funciona el mundo empresarial a altos niveles .
> Seguramente seas un mando intermedio al que utilizan para sacar el trabajo sucio. Una pregunta concisa : tu firmas los expedientes sancionadores o es tu superior quien lo hace ?



Yo propongo, en todo caso, los redacta rrhh y también verifica si hay razón justificada para presentarlos.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (8 May 2022)

Complicado tema, pero si, siempre pensé en esos expedientes como la solución.
Dar un toque


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Lo que sacó en claro de tu testiculimonios es lo triste que es remar en este país habiendo pagas de 400 más lo que te saques en negro haciendo chapus en tus ratos muertos.



Si te la dan, que a todo el mundo no le llegan.


----------



## Cuqui (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Sigues sin entenderlo, bueno o eres un troll de esos que vienen a buscar pleito, jajajajajajajaja.
> 
> Primero el problema fue de la instalación eléctrica no de la compañía, segundo, se redistribuyo el trabajo y se quitó todo aquel que no se pudo asumir, por eso cerramos por la tarde. Y el currela no hizo más trabajo que un día ordinario, es más hizo menos, exactamente 45 min menos, que veo que lo tuyo no son las matemáticas. En definitiva todo lo que escribes es un chiste, en el hotel en el que trabajo, que no es mío, tenemos un buen equipo de recursos humanos y por si fuera poco también nos dejamos asesorar por los liberados sindicales, que *ha día de hoy *siempre han actuado con bastante responsabilidad hacia sus compañeros, entre los que yo me incluyo.
> 
> ...



Tu debes de ser el que pasa la fregona.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tu debes de ser el que pasa la fregona.



Tengo faltas de ortografía desde pequeño, y no por desconocimiento de las reglas ortográficas o porque no haya estudiado, si no porque mi dislexia unida al síndrome de déficit de atención, no me ponen nada fácil que no las tenga.

Y una puta cosa te voy a decir, puto niñato de mierda un respeto a las personas de la limpieza que mi madre se ha partido el lomo para darnos un futuro a mí y a mis hermanos. Y por dedicarse a limpiar no es una persona menos culta que nadie.


----------



## Cuqui (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Tengo faltas de ortografía desde pequeño, y no por desconocimiento de las reglas ortográficas o porque no haya estudiado, si no porque mi dislexia unida al síndrome de déficit de atención, no me ponen nada fácil que no las tenga.
> 
> Y una puta cosa te voy a decir, puto niñato de mierda un respeto a las personas de la limpieza que mi madre se ha partido el lomo para darnos un futuro a mí y a mis hermanos. Y por dedicarse a limpiar no es una persona menos culta que nadie.



Tienes razon, nunca debi haber comparado a un macaco patetico y lamentable con el personal de limpieza. En cualquier caso, si tienes una dislexia diagnosticada te pido disculpas ya que tengo por norma no menospreciar a los discapacitados. Espero que las aceptes, puto inutil.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tienes razon, nunca debi haber comparado a un macaco patetico y lamentable con el personal de limpieza. En cualquier caso, si tienes una dislexia diagnosticada te pido disculpas ya que tengo por norma no menospreciar a los discapacitados. Espero que las aceptes, puto inutil.



Fijate un puto discapacitado al que no le llegas a la suela de los zapatos.


----------



## Cuqui (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Fijate un puto discapacitado al que no le llegas a la suela de los zapatos.



Supercalifragilisticoespialidoso


----------



## Reivakuum (8 May 2022)

Yo no sé coger ni el mango de una sarten y dar el callo delante de mis empleados pero eeeeeejjjjggggjjjjKEEEÉEE he estudiao Ade y dirección de engpresas!
Sé tratar a la plantilla y tengo al más currante puteado bajo mi bota porque si no, crea mal ambiente.

Si tienes a un currante que es un cabezón. Le dices que el trabajo se hace así hoy por mis huevos toreros, pero al dia siguiente le sueltas 50 o 100 pavos bajo cuerda o un finde libre cuando él quiera y la siguiente vez va a trabajar contra la adversidad y a remar lo que haga falta. Pero está quemao y enmierdao porque tiene a otra al lado que hace lo justo y sin sentarle a hablar ni escucharle le metes un expediente....a partir de ahora si los tiene bien puestos va a hacer su trabajo y punto y ya no se va a implicar nunca mas. Eso si, tranquilo que no se va a quejar más, lo va a hacer a la 'chita callando'.

Te agradezco el cagamiento del hilo!


----------



## Ederne (8 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Supercalifragilisticoespialidoso



Petardo me has hecho reír, te quito de la nevera hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## Cuqui (8 May 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Petardo me has hecho reír, te quito de la nevera hasta nuevo aviso.



Ya no esperaba el indulto. Y bien, cuales son las lineas rojas esta vez?


----------



## kron-ragnarok (8 May 2022)

Lo mismo que has hecho tu, lo a intentado la empresa para la que trabajo, han tenido que recular después de la denuncia en inspección de trabajo y avisar al sindicato de lo que estaban haciendo, incluyendo amenazas escritas.

Querían que hiciera un trabajo que no me corresponde, porque lo hace otra categoría, y que cobra 400€+ al mes que yo.

Esto va por los currantes, si reclamas, reclama lo tuyo, más no, pero menos tampoco, y no pongas el culo, porque te joden igualmente y sales perdiendo tu.


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Yo propongo, en todo caso, los redacta rrhh y también verifica si hay razón justificada para presentarlos.



Lo que yo decía, eres un mierdecilla con ínfulas, seguro que por encima de tu opinión cuente la del jefe de cocina y la del sub. Serás un jefecillo de f&b? No creo que llegues ni a eso, imagino empezarías de machaca en el hotel siendo un criajo y s base de lamer ojetes te han dado un puestecillo de responsable y ya te crees la hostia y me tengo que creer que le han puesto una amonestación a la jefa regional de rrhh por tu palabra y por hacer fijo... A un ayudante de cocina?
Claro que sí.


----------



## sirpask (8 May 2022)

Mariconadas de expedientes, en mi empresa ponen querellas a diestro y siniestro. Y muchas acaban en la sala de lo penal.

Eso si que es joder el trabajador.


----------



## XXavier (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.
> 
> Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.
> 
> ...




Te falta madera para auxiliar de explotador, y esa 'gestión' que estás haciendo no puede ser peor. Poco vas a durar en la empresa, porque tanta debilidad merece el despido.


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pues nada esto es España país de gañanes y paletos. Razón tenían ya en la época del despotismo ilustrado cuando decían de España que era un país que sobraba y faltaba gente, sobraba gente para trabajar y faltaba gente que supiera trabajar.




los gañanes y paletos tambien pueden ser jefes o encarghados

y no dejan de ser unos gañanes muy6 paletos prepotentes que no tienen puta idea de lo que hacen

creo que es su caso sin duda , contrate mas gente y dejese de apaños de mierda , que eso lo hace un explotador , no un empresario que deberia preocuparse tanto de la atenciuon al cliente como que sus empleados tengan ademas de unas condiciones dignas , un ambiente y unas horas de trabajo y tareas determinadas

no espero que lo entienda , es demasiado para su inteligencia empresaurial del medievo


----------



## Lombroso (8 May 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo no sé coger ni el mango de una sarten y dar el callo delante de mis empleados pero eeeeeejjjjggggjjjjKEEEÉEE he estudiao Ade y dirección de engpresas!
> Sé tratar a la plantilla y tengo al más currante puteado bajo mi bota porque si no, crea mal ambiente.
> 
> Si tienes a un currante que es un cabezón. Le dices que el trabajo se hace así hoy por mis huevos toreros, pero al dia siguiente le sueltas 50 o 100 pavos bajo cuerda o un finde libre cuando él quiera y la siguiente vez va a trabajar contra la adversidad y a remar lo que haga falta. Pero está quemao y enmierdao porque tiene a otra al lado que hace lo justo y sin sentarle a hablar ni escucharle le metes un expediente....a partir de ahora si los tiene bien puestos va a hacer su trabajo y punto y ya no se va a implicar nunca mas. Eso si, tranquilo que no se va a quejar más, lo va a hacer a la 'chita callando'.
> ...



No te olvides de que también tendrá algún curso, máster o capacitación sobre motivación empresarial, crecimiento de equipo o chuminadas varias.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.
> 
> Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.
> 
> ...



Y el jefe/a de cocina que dice? O no tienes?


----------



## Scire (8 May 2022)

Quienquiera que haya trabajado en hostelería sabe que un cocinero es una bomba de relojería.
Es uno de los trabajos más esclavos y estresantes.
Que el 90% del tiempo no dé problemas es para ponerle un monumento. Lo normal es que reviente un par de veces a la semana.

Por eso mismo, porque los cocineros son gente que vive psicológicamente al límite, lo peor que puedes hacer es sacarlo de sus rutinas po, porque va a reventar sí o sí, aunque gane 45 minutos de tiempo.

Un buen jefe ha de ser comprensivo con esta situación y saber llevarla con guante de seda. Lo normal sería compensarlo de alguna manera, aunque el motivo sea una chorrado, no apretarle aún más las tuercas con expedientes, los RRHH, las normativas delirantes y chorradas de esas típicas de España.

Si tienes suerte y los otros trabajadores no dan problemas, mejor para ti. Pero el empresario debe comprender que hay tantos caracteres como trabajadores, y tratar de llevar bien a todos por igual, aunque algunos sean ineptos o tengan mal pronto. Luego a los trepas, los mentirosos, los que falsean, los que joden de verdad en la empresa reciben aumentos.


----------



## Lian (8 May 2022)

Y todo eso según tu punto de vista, claro...


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Y el jefe/a de cocina que dice? O no tienes?



Que está hasta los huevos de explicarle todo y que es incapaz de entender lo que sucedió.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Lo que yo decía, eres un mierdecilla con ínfulas, seguro que por encima de tu opinión cuente la del jefe de cocina y la del sub. Serás un jefecillo de f&b? No creo que llegues ni a eso, imagino empezarías de machaca en el hotel siendo un criajo y s base de lamer ojetes te han dado un puestecillo de responsable y ya te crees la hostia y me tengo que creer que le han puesto una amonestación a la jefa regional de rrhh por tu palabra y por hacer fijo... A un ayudante de cocina?
> Claro que sí.



Pero tu no decías que yo no trabajaba en ningún lado? Jajajajaja como vamos cambiando la versión, eh.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> los gañanes y paletos tambien pueden ser jefes o encarghados
> 
> y no dejan de ser unos gañanes muy6 paletos prepotentes que no tienen puta idea de lo que hacen
> 
> ...



Y para que contrato más gente exactamente?


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo no sé coger ni el mango de una sarten y dar el callo delante de mis empleados pero eeeeeejjjjggggjjjjKEEEÉEE he estudiao Ade y dirección de engpresas!
> Sé tratar a la plantilla y tengo al más currante puteado bajo mi bota porque si no, crea mal ambiente.
> 
> Si tienes a un currante que es un cabezón. Le dices que el trabajo se hace así hoy por mis huevos toreros, pero al dia siguiente le sueltas 50 o 100 pavos bajo cuerda o un finde libre cuando él quiera y la siguiente vez va a trabajar contra la adversidad y a remar lo que haga falta. Pero está quemao y enmierdao porque tiene a otra al lado que hace lo justo y sin sentarle a hablar ni escucharle le metes un expediente....a partir de ahora si los tiene bien puestos va a hacer su trabajo y punto y ya no se va a implicar nunca mas. Eso si, tranquilo que no se va a quejar más, lo va a hacer a la 'chita callando'.
> ...



Jajajajajajajaja yo soy cocinero, es penoso la cantidad de cuñados que me han respondido, todos sacando conclusiones propias en base a ínfulas que se montan ellos mismos.

Queda claro que la mayoría no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Que está hasta los huevos de explicarle todo y que es incapaz de entender lo que sucedió.



Ah..

Soy cocinero desde hace 15 años y segundo en una buena cocina y te recomiendo que hagas una reunión con todos los empleados, que dejes muy claro lo que se espera de cada uno, que el jefe de cocina ponga orden y un sistema, que se haga trabajo en equipo y sobre todo cuando una persona lleva una semana trabajando ya puedes ver del palo que va.
Tienes 1 mes o 3 de prueba no? Pues no ha pasado la prueba y chao.
Y el que no esté conforme o agusto tiene la puerta abierta.

También te digo que tan importante es el salario en especie como el emocional.
Si solo son broncas y descréditos la gente se quema rápido.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Te falta madera para auxiliar de explotador, y esa 'gestión' que estás haciendo no puede ser peor. Poco vas a durar en la empresa, porque tanta debilidad merece el despido.



A ver explícate, ¿Porque me van a despedir?


----------



## Reivakuum (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja yo soy cocinero, es penoso la cantidad de cuñados que me han respondido, todos sacando conclusiones propias en base a ínfulas que se montan ellos mismos.
> 
> Queda claro que la mayoría no tiene ni puta idea.



Esto es burbuja amigo!! Jajaja


----------



## Alfa555 (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Yo propongo, en todo caso, los redacta rrhh y también verifica si hay razón justificada para presentarlos.



Era lo que pensaba ...no te lo digo con acritud ,yo también estuve en ese papel y me salí rápido cuando entiendes que eres simplemente el subnormal que les hace el trabajo sucio a los de arriba . 
Un tonto útil ,vamos . 
Si no tienes categoría suficiente para firmar una sanción a un empleado ,lo que estás haciendo exponiendo los métodos de las empresas para sancionar a los trabajadores díscolos (según ellas ) es ser un pardillo . La actitud que muestras es la propia de un trabajador que hasta hace poco era un miembro más del equipo de trabajo y con un pequeño ascenso o un pequeño plus ( sin aumento de categoría laboral ) les hace el trabajo sucio a los que mandan ,que no son otros que los que firman los expedientes . 

Te voy a contar un secreto : el curro no es ,ni remotamente lo más importante en la vida ... Para todos aquellos que piensan que si lo es .. no tengo más que piedad para ellos pues cuando terminen su vida y miren atrás lo único que verán será empresa ,trabajo y expedientes sancionadores .


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero tu no decías que yo no trabajaba en ningún lado? Jajajajaja como vamos cambiando la versión, eh.



Hombre, vas dando información nueva y sobre esa nueva información voy cambiando mi opinión. No es difícil de entender.
Al principio pensaba que eras el propietario, después pensé que lo mismo eras el director, después creí que eras un troll. 
Ahora creo que eres un jefecillo de segundo nivel con ínfulas.
Lo que si sigue estando claro es que sigues sin tener puta idea, de cómo se organiza y funciona un hotel.


----------



## Gouel (8 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Era lo que pensaba ...no te lo digo con acritud ,yo también estuve en ese papel y me salí rápido cuando entiendes que eres simplemente el subnormal que les hace el trabajo sucio a los de arriba .
> Un tonto útil ,vamos .
> Si no tienes categoría suficiente para firmar una sanción a un empleado ,lo que estás haciendo exponiendo los métodos de las empresas para sancionar a los trabajadores díscolos (según ellas ) es ser un pardillo . La actitud que muestras es la propia de un trabajador que hasta hace poco era un miembro más del equipo de trabajo y con un pequeño ascenso o un pequeño plus ( sin aumento de categoría laboral ) les hace el trabajo sucio a los que mandan ,que no son otros que los que firman los expedientes .
> 
> Te voy a contar un secreto : el curro no es ,ni remotamente lo más importante en la vida ... Para todos aquellos que piensan que si lo es .. no tengo más que piedad para ellos pues cuando terminen su vida y miren atrás lo único que verán será empresa ,trabajo y expedientes sancionadores .



Bingo.


----------



## Alfa555 (8 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No te olvides de que también tendrá algún curso, máster o capacitación sobre motivación empresarial, crecimiento de equipo o chuminadas varias.



Pues a mí me da la impresión que era un currito al que le han dado un puesto de mando intermedio y a saber si con la categoría reconocida o simplente con las funciones y un pequeño plus por el mal trago.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ah..
> 
> Soy cocinero desde hace 15 años y segundo en una buena cocina y te recomiendo que hagas una reunión con todos los empleados, que dejes muy claro lo que se espera de cada uno, que el jefe de cocina ponga orden y un sistema, que se haga trabajo en equipo y sobre todo cuando una persona lleva una semana trabajando ya puedes ver del palo que va.
> Tienes 1 mes o 3 de prueba no? Pues no ha pasado la prueba y chao.
> ...



Eso ya se ha hecho y ya digo en el hotel trabajan en total de personal de cocina 15 personas y problemas solo dan 2, no voy a coger a 13 personas que realizan su trabajo de forma excelente y soltarles la charla.

Y yo nunca le suelto broncas a nadie, no es lícito y eso complicaría muchísimo más la situación. Si yo con un puesto superior de más poder o incluso a un compañero me dirijo de una forma que no es la correcta este podría iniciar una demanda por acoso hacia mí y dejaría en nada la sanción que planteamos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Eso ya se ha hecho y ya digo en el hotel trabajan en total de personal de cocina 15 personas y problemas solo dan 2, no voy a coger a 13 personas que realizan su trabajo de forma excelente y soltarles la charla.
> 
> Y yo nunca le suelto broncas a nadie, no es lícito y eso complicaría muchísimo más la situación. Si yo con un puesto superior de más poder o incluso a un compañero me dirijo de una forma que no es la correcta este podría iniciar una demanda por acoso hacia mí y dejaría en nada la sanción que planteamos.



Bueno tú mismo. No es cuestión de broncas ni sobrepasarse, si no de autoridad. Y si es bueno dar una charla a todos, eso ayuda a que cuando uno se desvía del sistema otros le echen un cable o le repriman su comportamiento.


----------



## Galvani (8 May 2022)

Habría que ver la versión del currela. MUCHAS veces se torea a la gente por parte de jefecillos y compañeros por llamarles algo. Vamos, un mobbing. La persona se ve acorralada y se empieza a comportar de forma defensiva apartándose de la escoria como es normal y no rindiendo como es normal. Y qué es eso de empatía con los compañeros... ¿Que empatía? Seguro que es gente que tiene su versión pero claro...


----------



## Galvani (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Eso ya se ha hecho y ya digo en el hotel trabajan en total de personal de cocina 15 personas y problemas solo dan 2, no voy a coger a 13 personas que realizan su trabajo de forma excelente y soltarles la charla.
> 
> Y yo nunca le suelto broncas a nadie, no es lícito y eso complicaría muchísimo más la situación. Si yo con un puesto superior de más poder o incluso a un compañero me dirijo de una forma que no es la correcta este podría iniciar una demanda por acoso hacia mí y dejaría en nada la sanción que planteamos.



Demanda dice... Pero tú sabes lo difícil que es demostrar un acoso y las sanciones de mierda si las hay... No cuentes fantasías.


----------



## Galvani (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Si, literalmente, la jefa de recursos humanos no de el hotel, si no regional, que fue la responsable de hacer ese contrato y casi perder un excelente trabajador. Extendí una queja y se le abrió un expediente leve a nivel nacional, no me habla desde entonces.
> 
> Os veo muy empeñados en defender a dos trabajadores y muy despreocupados por los 9 restantes que tienen que sufrirlos.



Habría que ver a esos 9 Igual es que ellos no son unos chupapollas.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Demanda dice... Pero tú sabes lo difícil que es demostrar un acoso y las sanciones de mierda si las hay... No cuentes fantasías.



¿Tu creés? Será porque no hay cámaras ni nada en el hotel y un protocolo anti acosa laboral bastante serio por unos problemas graves que ocurrieron en el pasado.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Bueno tú mismo. No es cuestión de broncas ni sobrepasarse, si no de autoridad. Y si es bueno dar una charla a todos, eso ayuda a que cuando uno se desvía del sistema otros le echen un cable o le repriman su comportamiento.



Que cable si arremete contra los compañeros ese es el problema.


----------



## Alfa555 (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Que cable si arremete contra los compañeros ese es el problema.



Y los compañeros te lo han contado a ti que eres el mándo intermedio .....la pregunta del millón es : te lo han puesto por escrito ??? 


Por cierto ,yen en cuánta que los expedientes sancionadores tienen un efecto disuasorio para los demás trabajadores además de corregir la actitud del que lo está haciendo mal . . . Pero son un arma de doble filo : como te lo recurran y te lo ganen causan exactamente el efecto contrario u hasta es posible que curritos que trabajaban bien se vuelvan revoltosos al ver que lo que dice la empresa es papel mojado .


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Y los compañeros te lo han contado a ti que eres el mándo intermedio .....la pregunta del millón es : te lo han puesto por escrito ???
> 
> 
> Por cierto ,yen en cuánta que los expedientes sancionadores tienen un efecto disuasorio para los demás trabajadores además de corregir la actitud del que lo está haciendo mal . . . Pero son un arma de doble filo : como te lo recurran y te lo ganen causan exactamente el efecto contrario u hasta es posible que curritos que trabajaban bien se vuelvan revoltosos al ver que lo que dice la empresa es papel mojado .



Si se queja uno puede ser un encontronazo si se quejan 5 más el jefe de cocina ya es algo extraño si además hablo con el afectado y con sus explicaciones me lo confirma, pues creo que me lo confirma.

En la empresa tenemos una buena trabajadora de recursos humanos además que la compañía está muy bien asesorada por un equipo jurídico, no damos un paso como ese sin valorarlo antes, incluso se le ha consultado al sindicato, pues es una medida para salvaguardar la convivencia con el resto de trabajadores.


----------



## Alfa555 (8 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Si se queja uno puede ser un encontronazo si se quejan 5 más el jefe de cocina ya es algo extraño si además hablo con el afectado y con sus explicaciones me lo confirma, pues creo que me lo confirma.
> 
> En la empresa tenemos una buena trabajadora de recursos humanos además que la compañía está muy bien asesorada por un equipo jurídico, no damos un paso como ese sin valorarlo antes, incluso se le ha consultado al sindicato, pues es una medida para salvaguardar la convivencia con el resto de trabajadores.



Te falla la prueba ..las sanciones se pueden recurrir y quedar sin efecto. 
Lo que te ha dicho el trabajador y sus compañeros si no puedes probarlo no sirve para nada pues el mismo trabajador se desdecirá y en caso de llegar a juicio ( que no parece ser el caso ) los testimonios de otros trabajadores de la empresa posiblemente sean considerados viciados por pertenecer a la empresa. 
Fuiste al menos prudente de hablar el tema con el con otro mando de la empresa presente ??


----------



## ediedee (9 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Te falla la prueba ..las sanciones se pueden recurrir y quedar sin efecto.
> Lo que te ha dicho el trabajador y sus compañeros si no puedes probarlo no sirve para nada pues el mismo trabajador se desdecirá y en caso de llegar a juicio ( que no parece ser el caso ) los testimonios de otros trabajadores de la empresa posiblemente sean considerados viciados por pertenecer a la empresa.
> Fuiste al menos prudente de hablar el tema con el con otro mando de la empresa presente ??



Madre mía, pero que no trabajo en una empresa de chichinabo, tenemos incluso pruebas gráficas, el expediente se le entrega, en una reunión con recursos humanos y la dirección del hotel y son 6 testimonios frente a uno, el expediente sancionador se abre tas recojer varias quejas de compañeros de trabajo, se recogen por escrito y no de manera anónima porque los incidentes registrados fueron bastante graves.

La empresa no tiene nada en contra del trabajador, pero si literalmente se dedica a acosar a otros trabajadores y tenemos no una si no 6 quejas abiertas y se constata que este trabajador está abiertamente mostrando una mala actitud con otros compañeros, no nos vamos a quedar quietos.

Está claro que no sabes mucho del tema. No entiendo esa mala manía de la gente de venir a dárselas cuando no saben de lo que hablan.


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Madre mía, pero que no trabajo en una empresa de chichinabo, tenemos incluso pruebas gráficas, el expediente se le entrega, en una reunión con recursos humanos y la dirección del hotel y son 6 testimonios frente a uno, el expediente sancionador se abre tas recojer varias quejas de compañeros de trabajo, se recogen por escrito y no de manera anónima porque los incidentes registrados fueron bastante graves.
> 
> La empresa no tiene nada en contra del trabajador, pero si literalmente se dedica a acosar a otros trabajadores y tenemos no una si no 6 quejas abiertas y se constata que este trabajador está abiertamente mostrando una mala actitud con otros compañeros, no nos vamos a quedar quietos.
> 
> Está claro que no sabes mucho del tema. No entiendo esa mala manía de la gente de venir a dárselas cuando no saben de lo que hablan.



Pero que coño voy a saber si todos los datos de lo que hace el trabajador ,la forma de acreditarlo y todo el procedimiento de tu empresa lo conoces tú y acabas de describirlo .... Te crees que somos adivinos ? 

Y el que no sabe de qué te habla ,te ha descrito exactamente el procedimiento en cuanto a la forma de recabar las quejas y la estructuración del expediente que ha seguido tu empresa ... Pero vamos , que está claro que tú no has venido aquí a recibir consejos ni críticas sino a aconsejar como abrir expedientes disciplinarios .

Así que tampoco voy a perder más el tiempo contigo ,el capítulo de los expedientes sancionadores y las impugnaciones es un tanto aburrido ... Avisa si eso cuando llegues al del juicio por despido disciplinario que ahí ya se pone la cosa más interesante . 

Salud que el trabajo son garbanzos .


----------



## Gouel (9 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Pero que coño voy a saber si todos los datos de lo que hace el trabajador ,la forma de acreditarlo y todo el procedimiento de tu empresa lo conoces tú y acabas de describirlo .... Te crees que somos adivinos ?
> 
> Y el que no sabe de qué te habla ,te ha descrito exactamente el procedimiento en cuanto a la forma de recabar las quejas y la estructuración del expediente que ha seguido tu empresa ... Pero vamos , que está claro que tú no has venido aquí a recibir consejos ni críticas sino a aconsejar como abrir expedientes disciplinarios .
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, no ves que es un payaso útil. No forma parte de la dirección y habla en plural, hemos hecho, somos... Cuando es con suerte un cargo medio al que han puesto para comerse un par de marrones.
Ya te digo que desconoce por completo lo que es una empresa a nivel de dirección local, no te digo ya ni central.
Es poco patético la verdad, ver cómo se da Aires de grandeza y de gran jefe.


----------



## ediedee (9 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero hombre, no ves que es un payaso útil. No forma parte de la dirección y habla en plural, hemos hecho, somos... Cuando es con suerte un cargo medio al que han puesto para comerse un par de marrones.
> Ya te digo que desconoce por completo lo que es una empresa a nivel de dirección local, no te digo ya ni central.
> Es poco patético la verdad, ver cómo se da Aires de grandeza y de gran jefe.



Pero tu no decías que yo no trabajaba en ningún hotel?


----------



## Tonimn (9 May 2022)

¿Y la empresa se lleva subvenciones por contratar al trabajador bipolar?
¿Qué jornadas hacen? Horario/salario/días libres/¿cocinas ventiladas?
Por experiencia.... en locales de hostelería que ofrecen condiciones decentes no hay movilidad y los asalariados están motivadísimos.
En los tugurios infrahumanos que son la mayoría dar gracias a que os llegan nuevos esquiroles cada varias semanas porque no lo aguanta nadie.Y si tenéis alguien con trastornos bipolares que se lleva mal con el resto es porque ni los tercermundistas lo aceptan y por la subvención.
Y estaría bueno hablar con ese bipolar a ver sus motivos.
Y ¿tu trabajo es exactamente cual? ¿RRHH por casualidad? ¿jefe de profesionales? ¿ya sabes cocinar y has trabajado en cocinas para decidir nada y tener el mínimo respeto de parte de los trabajadores? Yo me llevaba de maravilla con los colegas y fatal con todo el que se metía en las cocinas a decir ni mu, respeto cero, en la cocina mandan los cocineros.


----------



## Tonimn (9 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Y también se queja del ayudante que solo quiere realizar tareas básicas... Anda! Como si fuera un simple ayudante.
> A ver op cabron. Contrátalo de cocinero si quieres que trabaje con autonomía.
> Putos empresarios de pacotilla.



La de cocineros trabajando solos en cocinas haciendo el trabajo de cuatro y encima con contratos de ayudantes...


----------



## Gouel (9 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero tu no decías que yo no trabajaba en ningún hotel?



Otra vez? Eres muy cortito eh. 
Anda, di ya qué pedazo de puesto ocupas. Sabemos que director no, ni jefe de cocina. Eres segundo? F&b?


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2022)

Si


Gouel dijo:


> Pero hombre, no ves que es un payaso útil. No forma parte de la dirección y habla en plural, hemos hecho, somos... Cuando es con suerte un cargo medio al que han puesto para comerse un par de marrones.
> Ya te digo que desconoce por completo lo que es una empresa a nivel de dirección local, no te digo ya ni central.
> Es poco patético la verdad, ver cómo se da Aires de grandeza y de gran jefe.



Si ..el hecho de que hable de la empresa como si fuese el es un gran indicativo de sectarismo empresarial ...pero uno mantiene aún algo de inocencia e ingenuidad . 

Yo solo he hablado en ese plan cuando he sido el dueño o participante en la sociedad ...


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Madre mía, pero que no trabajo en una empresa de chichinabo, tenemos incluso pruebas gráficas, el expediente se le entrega, en una reunión con recursos humanos y la dirección del hotel y son 6 testimonios frente a uno, el expediente sancionador se abre tas recojer varias quejas de compañeros de trabajo, se recogen por escrito y no de manera anónima porque los incidentes registrados fueron bastante graves.
> 
> La empresa no tiene nada en contra del trabajador, pero si literalmente se dedica a acosar a otros trabajadores y tenemos no una si no 6 quejas abiertas y se constata que este trabajador está abiertamente mostrando una mala actitud con otros compañeros, no nos vamos a quedar quietos.
> 
> Está claro que no sabes mucho del tema. No entiendo esa mala manía de la gente de venir a dárselas cuando no saben de lo que hablan.



Un trabajador acosando a 6 No te lo crees ni tu. Te lo resumo yo... Le estáis haciendo mobbing para acusarle de mala actitud después cuando salta. Si fuese real le hubieseis despedido pero claro no queréis pagar. 

La convivencia de la gente os da igual como en cualquier empresa donde los jefes crean rencillas para que haya competencia y no union. Que estamos de vuelta de todo y hemos visto mucho hijo de puta.

Y no quiero seguir porque me caliento.


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Te falla la prueba ..las sanciones se pueden recurrir y quedar sin efecto.
> Lo que te ha dicho el trabajador y sus compañeros si no puedes probarlo no sirve para nada pues el mismo trabajador se desdecirá y en caso de llegar a juicio ( que no parece ser el caso ) los testimonios de otros trabajadores de la empresa posiblemente sean considerados viciados por pertenecer a la empresa.
> Fuiste al menos prudente de hablar el tema con el con otro mando de la empresa presente ??



Ya veo a los trabajadores... Fulano es el demonio. (Lo que les manda decir el puto jefe) Este se cree que somos nuevos.


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero hombre, no ves que es un payaso útil. No forma parte de la dirección y habla en plural, hemos hecho, somos... Cuando es con suerte un cargo medio al que han puesto para comerse un par de marrones.
> Ya te digo que desconoce por completo lo que es una empresa a nivel de dirección local, no te digo ya ni central.
> Es poco patético la verdad, ver cómo se da Aires de grandeza y de gran jefe.



Debe ser un trepa típico.


----------



## Gouel (9 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Si
> Si ..el hecho de que hable de la empresa como si fuese el es un gran indicativo de sectarismo empresarial ...pero uno mantiene aún algo de inocencia e ingenuidad .
> 
> Yo solo he hablado en ese plan cuando he sido el dueño o participante en la sociedad ...



Yo he sido delegado regional y subdirector, y nunca he hablado en plural, soy consciente de que era solo un empleado más y punto, con más responsabilidades y sueldo, claro, pero hablar como si yo fuera la empresa se lo dejó al dueño.
Y si hay que abrir expediente se abre, y si hay que despedir se despide. Y yo lo firmo y asumo la responsabilidad que para eso me pagan. Pero ya está, ni voy a presumir no a darme aires, ni mucho menos creer que soy más que el resto.
Lo del op es sencillamente patético.


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Yo he sido delegado regional y subdirector, y nunca he hablado en plural, soy consciente de que era solo un empleado más y punto, con más responsabilidades y sueldo, claro, pero hablar como si yo fuera la empresa se lo dejó al dueño.
> Y si hay que abrir expediente se abre, y si hay que despedir se despide. Y yo lo firmo y asumo la responsabilidad que para eso me pagan. Pero ya está, ni voy a presumir no a darme aires, ni mucho menos creer que soy más que el resto.
> Lo del op es sencillamente patético.



De esos conozco unos pocos. Trepan un poco y hablan como si fuesen parte de la dirección. Y lo malo es tenerlos como compañeros de más rango. 

Te generan problemas porque les dan libertad para hacer de encargadillos y mánagers (y así tocarse el jefe la poya) y tienes que hacerles ver que tu jefe es tu jefe y que solo tienes que colaborar con ellos y pueden supervisar pero no ordenar. Y les sienta muy mal. 

Lógicamente suele ser gente trepa que quiere tener estatus a tu costa y bastante tienes con tu jefe como para que te venga un gilipollas con ínfulas a joderte.


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> De esos conozco unos pocos. Trepan un poco y hablan como si fuesen parte de la dirección. Y lo malo es tenerlos como compañeros de más rango.
> 
> Te generan problemas porque les dan libertad para hacer de encargadillos y mánagers (y así tocarse el jefe la poya) y tienes que hacerles ver que tu jefe es tu jefe y que solo tienes que colaborar con ellos y pueden supervisar pero no ordenar. Y les sienta muy mal.
> 
> Lógicamente suele ser gente trepa que quiere tener estatus a tu costa y bastante tienes con tu jefe como para que te venga un gilipollas con ínfulas a joderte.



Ínfulas es la palabra que mejor define el post ...con eso básicamente podríamos ir cerrando .


----------



## baneaito (9 May 2022)

eres un retrasado y tendrías que leer muchos libros para solventarlo, en mi humilde opinión lo que más te conviene es estar calladito, para no demostrar tus carencias intelectuales más de la cuenta, y mientras tanto, disfrutar el puesto regalado que tienes.


----------



## pabloiseguro (9 May 2022)

El soplapollas de Charlie Monguer contando su vida una vez más. ¿Cuál es el objeto de este hilo tuyo?, ¿no puedes contarle tus cosas a tu novio? ¿qué´interés tienen estas mierdas que cuentas?


----------



## ediedee (9 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Otra vez? Eres muy cortito eh.
> Anda, di ya qué pedazo de puesto ocupas. Sabemos que director no, ni jefe de cocina. Eres segundo? F&b?



Realmente soy un trabajador externo, se me contrato hace más de un año para asesorar al antiguo jefe de cocina y tras ver que este no estaba cualificado para desempeñar su cargo y que no tenía capacidad para gestionar plantilla, más un largo etcétera de malas costumbres arraigadas se le acabó despidiendo y se contrató a un nuevo jefe de cocina y yo desempeño un cargo de gestión.


----------



## ediedee (9 May 2022)

baneaito dijo:


> eres un retrasado y tendrías que leer muchos libros para solventarlo, en mi humilde opinión lo que más te conviene es estar calladito, para no demostrar tus carencias intelectuales más de la cuenta, y mientras tanto, disfrutar el puesto regalado que tienes.



Regalado sería si lo tuviera alguien como tú.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿Y la empresa se lleva subvenciones por contratar al trabajador bipolar?
> ¿Qué jornadas hacen? Horario/salario/días libres/¿cocinas ventiladas?
> Por experiencia.... en locales de hostelería que ofrecen condiciones decentes no hay movilidad y los asalariados están motivadísimos.
> En los tugurios infrahumanos que son la mayoría dar gracias a que os llegan nuevos esquiroles cada varias semanas porque no lo aguanta nadie.Y si tenéis alguien con trastornos bipolares que se lleva mal con el resto es porque ni los tercermundistas lo aceptan y por la subvención.
> ...



Te lo explico porque se que has trabajado en esto. Obviamente no nos llevamos ningún tipo de beneficio por contratarlo.
Las jornadas son durante toda la semana rotando en turnos y en días libres 40 horas y nadie trabaja un segundo más de eso, turnos hay 4 uno de 6-14 otro de 8-16, otro de 16-00 y un partido de 12-4 y de 7-11.
Obviamente que las cocinas están ventiladas, tenemos un sistema de ventilación, el hotel es nuevo y la extracción jala mucho, si no metemos un buen chorro de aire a la cocina la gente se asfixia.
Mira te explico la situación, este hotel lleva abierto desde finales de 2019, a alguien se le ocurrió la brillante idea de en vez de hacer nuevas contrataciones, cojer todo lo que sobraba de los otros hoteles de la isla y llevarlos allí, afortunadamente y gracias al COVID el hotel se destino a alojar sanitarios y personal desplazado a la isla. El problema es que cuando el hotel empezó a funcionar de verdad el desbarajuste era insalvable, por eso me contratan como asesor, desde ese momento se ha trabajado para mejorar el ambiente de trabajo, la calidad del servicio y sobre todo las condiciones que eran pésimas con el otro equipo.
Mi trabajo es la gestionar el área gastronómico del hotel, con todo lo que implica. Y si soy cocinero, yo abrí el hilo de soy cocinero respondo preguntas, tú me preguntaste un par de cosas.
Y lo repito se toman acciones por varias quejas de los trabajadores.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Yo he sido delegado regional y subdirector, y nunca he hablado en plural, soy consciente de que era solo un empleado más y punto, con más responsabilidades y sueldo, claro, pero hablar como si yo fuera la empresa se lo dejó al dueño.
> Y si hay que abrir expediente se abre, y si hay que despedir se despide. Y yo lo firmo y asumo la responsabilidad que para eso me pagan. Pero ya está, ni voy a presumir no a darme aires, ni mucho menos creer que soy más que el resto.
> Lo del op es sencillamente patético.



Hablo en plural porque esto son decisiones consensuadas entre varias persona.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Un trabajador acosando a 6 No te lo crees ni tu. Te lo resumo yo... Le estáis haciendo mobbing para acusarle de mala actitud después cuando salta. Si fuese real le hubieseis despedido pero claro no queréis pagar.
> 
> La convivencia de la gente os da igual como en cualquier empresa donde los jefes crean rencillas para que haya competencia y no union. Que estamos de vuelta de todo y hemos visto mucho hijo de puta.
> 
> Y no quiero seguir porque me caliento.



No lo quiero despedir porque no es un mal trabajador y porque en el fondo se que su mala actitud viene de no entender la situación que se nos planteó ese día. La convivencia a mi personalmente me importa y mucho, mucho ambiente tóxico he mandado y mucho compañero pasado de rosca como para ahora que tengo la oportunidad no evitar este tipo de situaciones.


----------



## Galvani (10 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hablo en plural porque esto son decisiones consensuadas entre varias persona.



Tú lo que haces son las fotocopias del expediente.


----------



## Galvani (10 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> No lo quiero despedir porque no es un mal trabajador y porque en el fondo se que su mala actitud viene de no entender la situación que se nos planteó ese día. La convivencia a mi personalmente me importa y mucho, mucho ambiente tóxico he mandado y mucho compañero pasado de rosca como para ahora que tengo la oportunidad no evitar este tipo de situaciones.



Blanco y en botella. NO ES UN MAL TRABAJADOR. Los conflictos son provocados por un MAL trabajador dado que afecta a todo el equipo y son algo grave y con motivo de despido. 

Pero como no tenéis nada y queréis quitaos a uno gratis porque no es un pelota o dice a todo que sí, le estáis buscando para que se comporte así.

Un buen trabajador no es sólo el que trabaja bien y dice a todo que si. Para la empresa sí puede ser pero si jode a otros no.


----------



## moromierda (10 May 2022)

¿Míjor miter pollas, amego?


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Blanco y en botella. NO ES UN MAL TRABAJADOR. Los conflictos son provocados por un MAL trabajador dado que afecta a todo el equipo y son algo grave y con motivo de despido.
> 
> Pero como no tenéis nada y queréis quitaos a uno gratis porque no es un pelota o dice a todo que sí, le estáis buscando para que se comporte así.
> 
> Un buen trabajador no es sólo el que trabaja bien y dice a todo que si. Para la empresa sí puede ser pero si jode a otros no.



Nada otro que no sabe de qué va la historia.


----------



## Tonimn (10 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Te lo explico porque se que has trabajado en esto. Obviamente no nos llevamos ningún tipo de beneficio por contratarlo.
> Las jornadas son durante toda la semana rotando en turnos y en días libres 40 horas y nadie trabaja un segundo más de eso, turnos hay 4 uno de 6-14 otro de 8-16, otro de 16-00 y un partido de 12-4 y de 7-11.
> Obviamente que las cocinas están ventiladas, tenemos un sistema de ventilación, el hotel es nuevo y la extracción jala mucho, si no metemos un buen chorro de aire a la cocina la gente se asfixia.
> Mira te explico la situación, este hotel lleva abierto desde finales de 2019, a alguien se le ocurrió la brillante idea de en vez de hacer nuevas contrataciones, cojer todo lo que sobraba de los otros hoteles de la isla y llevarlos allí, afortunadamente y gracias al COVID el hotel se destino a alojar sanitarios y personal desplazado a la isla. El problema es que cuando el hotel empezó a funcionar de verdad el desbarajuste era insalvable, por eso me contratan como asesor, desde ese momento se ha trabajado para mejorar el ambiente de trabajo, la calidad del servicio y sobre todo las condiciones que eran pésimas con el otro equipo.
> ...



Pero ¿el que llamas bipolar tiene % de discapacidad? ¿cubrís cupo? Es que si entró como eso es diferente, además igual pueden representarlo de alguna asociación o fundación de su discapacidad y mediar o algo... O ¿es que tú lo llamas bipolar porque sí?
Vale, es un hotel.... En hoteles se suelen cumplir con turnos y demás. No entiendo por qué en restaurantes y demás no.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Pero ¿el que llamas bipolar tiene % de discapacidad? ¿cubrís cupo? Es que si entró como eso es diferente, además igual pueden representarlo de alguna asociación o fundación de su discapacidad y mediar o algo... O ¿es que tú lo llamas bipolar porque sí?
> Vale, es un hotel.... En hoteles se suelen cumplir con turnos y demás. No entiendo por qué en restaurantes y demás no.



No lo llamo bipolar porque si es que es una persona con cambios de humor bruscos. Pero enfermedad reconocida que yo sepa no tiene.

Es un hotel y un restaurante también además de una terraza pero ese es de copas y algún picoteo. Para eliminar en su mayoría los turnos partidos se trabaja tanto en el hotel como en el restaurante como haciendo la Mise en place.


----------



## Tonimn (10 May 2022)

Ahí falta diálogo con ese trabajador.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ahí falta diálogo con ese trabajador.



O sobra yo una vez explico las cosas 2 si no lo entiendes, tener que decir lo mismo en varias ocaciones me parece una perdida de tiempo.
El sabe desde que entre en la empresa que no se iban a tolerar malas aptitudes y él fue el primer beneficiado porque el jefe de cocina anterior le hacía la vida imposible.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 May 2022)

Ojo con echar a la gente del curro...en España es muy difícil encontrar otro trabajo.

Tu te quedas localizado porque no lo vas a dejar y el tiene ya veda libre para hacer lo que quiera o tomarse venganza.

Antes era distinto, había curro y no te ibas a obcecar para vengarte de un jefe, la vida seguía....pero ahora no es así.


----------



## ediedee (10 May 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ojo con echar a la gente del curro...en España es muy difícil encontrar otro trabajo.
> 
> Tu te quedas localizado porque no lo vas a dejar y el tiene ya veda libre para hacer lo que quiera o tomarse venganza.
> 
> Antes era distinto, había curro y no te ibas a obcecar para vengarte de un jefe, la vida seguía....pero ahora no es así.



Ahora mismo cómo está la cosa en Tenerife este tipo, puede ir con el expediente pegado a la frente a las entrevistas y que lo contraten. Todas las semanas me llegan 4 o 5 WhatsApp de sitios que busca gente.


----------



## Scire (13 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Nada otro que no sabe de qué va la historia.



Eres tú el que no sabe como funciona la gente, especialmente los cocineros, quemados, bombas de relojería que no soportan cambios inesperados en su rutina.

Y tampoco sabes cómo funciona este foro, donde te están cayendo hostias como panes.

Creías que te iban a colmar a aplausos por empresaurio -bueno, ni eso, porque eres un carguito-, y has salido cubierto de brea y plumas.

Y si no sabes lidiar con el personal -llámalo si quieres psicología- y solo sabes solucionar los problemas a base de expedientes, es que no estás capacitado para el carguito.


----------



## Galvani (13 May 2022)

Por tonto. Es un lacayo.


----------



## wanamaker (13 May 2022)

Cuales son las sanciones si se puede saber?


----------



## Gouel (13 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eres tú el que no sabe como funciona la gente, especialmente los cocineros, quemados, bombas de relojería que no soportan cambios inesperados en su rutina.
> 
> Y tampoco sabes cómo funciona este foro, donde te están cayendo hostias como panes.
> 
> ...



Pero es aún peor, el mismo admite que hay escasez de manos en Tenerife y se permite el lujo de cabrear a un buen cocinero con un expediente sancionador y presume de ello!
No te extrañe que el cocinero pille otro trabajo y les deje colgados a mitad de temporada, y entonces el jefe de cocina lo va a correr a hostias por imbécil.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eres tú el que no sabe como funciona la gente, especialmente los cocineros, quemados, bombas de relojería que no soportan cambios inesperados en su rutina.
> 
> Y tampoco sabes cómo funciona este foro, donde te están cayendo hostias como panes.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que si en este foro sois una panda de gañanes que habláis sin tener ni puta idea, vais de pros que os la sabéis todas pero a la hora de demostrar os caeis con el equipo.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero es aún peor, el mismo admite que hay escasez de manos en Tenerife y se permite el lujo de cabrear a un buen cocinero con un expediente sancionador y presume de ello!
> No te extrañe que el cocinero pille otro trabajo y les deje colgados a mitad de temporada, y entonces el jefe de cocina lo va a correr a hostias por imbécil.



Jajajajajajajaja, acaso sabes cómo funciona el mercado laboral, crees que todos los trabajos valen lo mismo, crees que la gente valora igual todos los trabajos. Voy a empezar a poner en duda que tengas la experiencia laboral que dices, es más pareces el típico cuñado que se las da de entendido, pero cuando tiene que demostrarlo no sabe una mierda.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Cuales son las sanciones si se puede saber?



2 días de empleo y sueldo.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

Si las hostias que me estoy llevando son como en esa película, ficticias.


----------



## wanamaker (14 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> 2 días de empleo y sueldo.



Pues la verdad que me resulta curioso que se pueda sancionar por basicamente no tener quimica con los compañeros.
Es un trabajo. Si haces bien el trabajo, bien. Si a los demas les afecta el tipo, pues grow up.
Yo soy funci desde hace mucho y no recuerdo bien las peculiaridades del sector privado, por lo que no acabo de entender como se puede quitar sueldo por simplemente no tener buen rollo con los compis.
Y me joden las personas que pueden crear un ambiente toxico en el trabajo, pero joder, el resto que clase de mariposones son.


----------



## Gouel (14 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja, acaso sabes cómo funciona el mercado laboral, crees que todos los trabajos valen lo mismo, crees que la gente valora igual todos los trabajos. Voy a empezar a poner en duda que tengas la experiencia laboral que dices, es más pareces el típico cuñado que se las da de entendido, pero cuando tiene que demostrarlo no sabe una mierda.



Pero dices tontorrón, si eres tú el que ha sacado el tema. 
Madre mía con los retarders...


----------



## F650 (14 May 2022)

Empresario Paco quiere mayordomos.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues la verdad que me resulta curioso que se pueda sancionar por basicamente no tener quimica con los compañeros.
> Es un trabajo. Si haces bien el trabajo, bien. Si a los demas les afecta el tipo, pues grow up.
> Yo soy funci desde hace mucho y no recuerdo bien las peculiaridades del sector privado, por lo que no acabo de entender como se puede quitar sueldo por simplemente no tener buen rollo con los compis.
> Y me joden las personas que pueden crear un ambiente toxico en el trabajo, pero joder, el resto que clase de mariposones son.



Por no tener química no, por literalmente dirigirse de mala manera y faltando al respeto a los compañeros. Y esto es así en el sector privado y público.

Ya suficiente tenemos con trabajar como para que encima tener a alguien que te falte al respeto.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Pero dices tontorrón, si eres tú el que ha sacado el tema.
> Madre mía con los retarders...



Y que yo saqué el tema descarta que tú no lo entiendas? O más bien que parezca que tú no sabes nada de ello.


----------



## Gouel (14 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Y que yo saqué el tema descarta que tú no lo entiendas? O más bien que parezca que tú no sabes nada de ello.



Claro que lo entiendo, que eres un mindundi con infulas que se arriesga a perder un buen cocinero cuando hay falta de ellos, y que cree que el nombre de la cadena es suficiente para retenerlo después de humillarlo.
En definitiva, que eres muy tonto.


----------



## ediedee (14 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Claro que lo entiendo, que eres un mindundi con infulas que se arriesga a perder un buen cocinero cuando hay falta de ellos, y que cree que el nombre de la cadena es suficiente para retenerlo después de humillarlo.
> En definitiva, que eres muy tonto.



No tan tonto como tú, que no tienes ni idea de cómo se gestiona el personal de una empresa, tu tienes pinta de haber trabajado bien poquito.


----------



## Gouel (14 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> No tan tonto como tú, que no tienes ni idea de cómo se gestiona el personal de una empresa, tu tienes pinta de haber trabajado bien poquito.



Claro claro...debe ser eso


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues la verdad que me resulta curioso que se pueda sancionar por basicamente no tener quimica con los compañeros.
> Es un trabajo. Si haces bien el trabajo, bien. Si a los demas les afecta el tipo, pues grow up.
> Yo soy funci desde hace mucho y no recuerdo bien las peculiaridades del sector privado, por lo que no acabo de entender como se puede quitar sueldo por simplemente no tener buen rollo con los compis.
> Y me joden las personas que pueden crear un ambiente toxico en el trabajo, pero joder, el resto que clase de mariposones son.



No. Es que lo típico es... Este no es del grupito, no nos ríe las gracias y no dice a todo si. Ya no nos sirve aunque trabaje. Entonces le empiezan a provocar con mil artimañas. 

Los jefes de mierda y los compañeros de mierda. Todos compinchados. Pero echarle no... Que se vaya él que aquí no se despide a nadie porque somos muy buenos. 

Es que estoy hasta los cojones de eso y en la pública también lo hay. No gusta la gente con una personalidad. Gustan los pelotas y los quedabien.


----------



## AliBey (16 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional.
> 
> Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el trabajo, en cuanto a la actitud, sobre todo con los compañeros.
> 
> ...



He tenido algún “carguito” y he sido cargo intermedio en el sector civil y militar, así que entiendo parte de tu planteamiento. Esperas que la gente te de la razón, porque seguramente tu lo vives de esa manera.



Pero te voy a explicar algo que estás obviando:

*La persona responsable del buen funcionamiento, eres TÚ. Si un trabajador del equipo da problemas, la culpa es tuya.*

Tienes dos opciones:

1)Despedirlo, la empresa le paga lo correspondiente y asumes la cagada de no saber seleccionar bien al personal de tu equipo.

2)Mantenerlo en el equipo, dar la cara por él, como haría un buen responsable y tratar de reconducir la situación.

El expediente sancionador es infantil, genera mal ambiente, y sobre todo, no permite que exista cohesión del equipo. 

Dicho esto, haga usted lo que plazca.


----------



## Galvani (16 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> He tenido algún “carguito” y he sido cargo intermedio en el sector civil y militar, así que entiendo parte de tu planteamiento. Esperas que la gente te de la razón, porque seguramente tu lo vives de esa manera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. Si no te vale lo echas, si crees que vale y puede cambiar intentas algo. Pero aquí se lleva el meter mierda y acosar o enviar a un gilipollas para que acose. Menudos jefes de mierda que hay. Y luego generan mal ambiente teniendo pelotas preferidos etc. Gente de mierda.


----------



## ediedee (16 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> He tenido algún “carguito” y he sido cargo intermedio en el sector civil y militar, así que entiendo parte de tu planteamiento. Esperas que la gente te de la razón, porque seguramente tu lo vives de esa manera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi planteamiento es infantil? Está claro que no sabes de lo que hablas. Yo selección al personal, tanto aquí como en mi empresa, he hecho cursos de liderazgo y para realizar entrevistas, que buscar, que preguntar, etc.

Muchos mensajes intentando, darme lecciones de cómo hacer las cosas y ni siquiera os habéis leído bien el mío. Mi problema es haber compartido esto en burbuja, dónde está lleno de fantasmillas fracasados con ínfulas de algo más que vienen a imaginarse que han sido algo en la vida.

No compartí esto para que me dieran la razón, lo compartí porque en este foro veo siempre a la gente quejándose de que las empresas no tiene herramientas para despedir a la gente o para actuar frente a un mal trabajador. Pero claro debí preveer que el burbujo promedio tiene la sapiencia media de un cuñado de bar.


----------



## ediedee (16 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Exacto. Si no te vale lo echas, si crees que vale y puede cambiar intentas algo. Pero aquí se lleva el meter mierda y acosar o enviar a un gilipollas para que acose. Menudos jefes de mierda que hay. Y luego generan mal ambiente teniendo pelotas preferidos etc. Gente de mierda.



Que formación y conocimientos te llevan a poder hacer esa afirmación.


----------



## Galvani (16 May 2022)

Oye edie (no me da la gana escribir tu nick raro entero) No estoy leyendo tus mensajes así que si me citas me da igual. Estoy harto de ver jefes cobardes con el que les puede preparar una y valientes con el honrado. Favoritistas con trepas y pelotas. Así que no me repliques que me tenéis hasta la poya los jefes de mierda de España.


----------



## AliBey (16 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Mi planteamiento es infantil? Está claro que no sabes de lo que hablas. Yo selección al personal, tanto aquí como en mi empresa, he hecho cursos de liderazgo y para realizar entrevistas, que buscar, que preguntar, etc.
> 
> Muchos mensajes intentando, darme lecciones de cómo hacer las cosas y ni siquiera os habéis leído bien el mío. Mi problema es haber compartido esto en burbuja, dónde está lleno de fantasmillas fracasados con ínfulas de algo más que vienen a imaginarse que han sido algo en la vida.
> 
> No compartí esto para que me dieran la razón, lo compartí porque en este foro veo siempre a la gente quejándose de que las empresas no tiene herramientas para despedir a la gente o para actuar frente a un mal trabajador. Pero claro debí preveer que el burbujo promedio tiene la sapiencia media de un cuñado de bar.



Es infantil pretender reconducir a un trabajador de la hostelería con un expediente disciplinario.
Tal vez mi problema es no haber asistido a cursos de liderazgo, en lugar de eso, tuve excelentes líderes de los que aprendí muchísimo… También otros nefastos de lo que aprendí -lo que no hay que hacer-.

Esa herramienta que planteas, puede servir en otras escalas y/o sectores, pero no en un ambiente como la cocina o la sala. Si esto te lo tengo que explicar yo, tienes dos problemas:

1)Eres un prepotente que se cree cualquier mierda de los vendehumos(coaching, liderazgo y crecimiento personal).

2)Te falta capacidad para adaptarte al entorno.
Pero enhorabuena, tienes todo lo que quiere un cargo superior que no le gusta mancharse las manos:

*Psicopatía y servilismo*


----------



## Galvani (16 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Es infantil pretender reconducir a un trabajador de la hostelería con un expediente disciplinario.
> Tal vez mi problema es no haber asistido a cursos de liderazgo, en lugar de eso, tuve excelentes líderes de los que aprendí muchísimo… También otros nefastos de lo que aprendí -lo que no hay que hacer-.
> 
> Esa herramienta que planteas, puede servir en otras escalas y/o sectores, pero no en un ambiente como la cocina o la sala. Si esto te lo tengo que explicar yo, tienes dos problemas:
> ...



Estos son los chupapollas que pelotean al jefe y luego ponen a un trepa a dirigir y chivarse de los otros. Tengo uno así. Que vergüenza de jefes. Aunque claro lo son por pelotas.


----------



## ediedee (16 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Es infantil pretender reconducir a un trabajador de la hostelería con un expediente disciplinario.
> Tal vez mi problema es no haber asistido a cursos de liderazgo, en lugar de eso, tuve excelentes líderes de los que aprendí muchísimo… También otros nefastos de lo que aprendí -lo que no hay que hacer-.
> 
> Esa herramienta que planteas, puede servir en otras escalas y/o sectores, pero no en un ambiente como la cocina o la sala. Si esto te lo tengo que explicar yo, tienes dos problemas:
> ...



Más infantil es, actuar desde el desconocimiento y con la prepotencia que tú lo haces, pretender hacer lo que todo el mundo en un sector con paupérrimo funcionamiento como es la hostelería, es de ir muy cortito de capacidad de gestión y aún así vienes a dar lecciones y no solo contesto con eso, cual psicólogo me haces un perfil completo, eso sí sin tener ni puta idea para eso eres un pedante de la hostia a ti no te hace falta saber nada, tu funcionas a base de prejuicios, porque vas sobrado.


----------



## AliBey (16 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Más infantil es, actuar desde el desconocimiento y con la prepotencia que tú lo haces, pretender hacer lo que todo el mundo en un sector con paupérrimo funcionamiento como es la hostelería, es de ir muy cortito de capacidad de gestión y aún así vienes a dar lecciones y no solo contesto con eso, cual psicólogo me haces un perfil completo, eso sí sin tener ni puta idea para eso eres un pedante de la hostia a ti no te hace falta saber nada, tu funcionas a base de prejuicios, porque vas sobrado.



No te conozco en lo personal para emitir juicios sobre tu persona. Hablamos sobre lo profesional, seguramente puedes ser un gran marido, un buen amigo o un buen hijo…

Me permito la licencia de emitir mi opinión en base a las respuestas y reactividad mostradas en este hilo. Ni más ni menos. 

Para no emitir más juicios, respóndeme a estas preguntas: ¿Por qué consideras mejor el expediente sancionador antes que el despido? ¿Qué tipo de contrato tiene el trabajador? ¿Qué daño provocaría al equipo una baja prolongada de este trabajador? ¿Qué tiene previsto para ese caso?


----------



## ediedee (16 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> No te conozco en lo personal para emitir juicios sobre tu persona. Hablamos sobre lo profesional, seguiramente puedes ser un gran marido, un buen amigo o un buen hijo…
> 
> Me permito la licencia de emitir mi opinión en base a las respuestas y reactividad mostradas en este hilo. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> Para no emitir más juicios, respóndeme a estas preguntas: ¿Por qué consideras mejor el expediente sancionador antes que el despido? ¿Qué tipo de contrato tiene el trabajador? ¿Qué daño provocaría al equipo una baja prolongada de este trabajador? ¿Qué tiene previsto para ese caso?



1- Para darle una última oportunidad al trabajador, no quiero despedirlo y quiero intentar reconducir lo, ya lo he intentado hablándolo con el pero su actitud con los compañeros no cambiaba asi que he optado por una extrategia más dura, porque no todo el mundo funciona igual, si después de esto vuelve a producirse otro incidente similar se le despedirá.

2- Indefinido, lleva casi dos años, despedirlo no sería caro, incluso si fuera improcedente.

3- Prácticamente nula, es un buen trabajador pero no irremplazable.

4-En el hipotético caso de que sea despedido o se coja una baja de larga duración, se buscará un reemplazo y mientras se cubre tenemos personal y margen, para suplir la baja, ya nos hemos visto en esa situación.


----------



## AliBey (16 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> 1- Para darle una última oportunidad al trabajador, no quiero despedirlo y quiero intentar reconducir lo, ya lo he intentado hablándolo con el pero su actitud con los compañeros no cambiaba asi que he optado por una extrategia más dura, porque no todo el mundo funciona igual, si después de esto vuelve a producirse otro incidente similar se le despedirá.
> 
> 2- Indefinido, lleva casi dos años, despedirlo no sería caro, incluso si fuera improcedente.
> 
> ...



Argumentándolo así, puedo entender tu perspectiva del expediente disciplinario.

De todas formas, te recomiendo mejor el despido y os ahorráis todo malestar.

Saludos


----------



## ediedee (17 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Argumentándolo así, puedo entender tu perspectiva del expediente disciplinario.
> 
> De todas formas, te recomiendo mejor el despido y os ahorráis todo malestar.
> 
> Saludos



Es mejor hacerlo así, incluso para acabar despidiendolo. Más justificado estará en el caso de suceder.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Argumentándolo así, puedo entender tu perspectiva del expediente disciplinario.
> 
> De todas formas, te recomiendo mejor el despido y os ahorráis todo malestar.
> 
> Saludos



Que no quiere eso porque quiere quedar bien encima y decir que es que le avisó... Quieren que se vaya gratis. Lo de siempre con estas mierda empresas.


----------

